# portupgrade question



## cL0N31 (Nov 15, 2009)

i install ports using

```
portupgrade -NPFc $port && portupgrade -NP $port
```
first i want to download all packages possible, do configs and (&&) then install from those downloaded packages using configs stored... man says


> By default, if a port or a package fails to build
> or install, its dependents will be skipped.


so,

```
portupgrade -NPFc $port
```
skips fetching some packages, and those packages get downloaded during the

```
&& portupgrade -NP $port
```
i want to download all packages in the beginning... also with this way i install ports, i also encountered a situation when i had a pending config dialog during the install phase... how's that possible when i specified to do all configs during the download phase? thank you


----------



## vivek (Nov 15, 2009)

You cannot build anything without downloading source code. So it does download required files. I've stopped using portupgrade a long time ago. I use portmaster. It does shows all config option at the beginning. May be try out portmaster.


----------



## cL0N31 (Nov 15, 2009)

vivek, thanks for your reply; i use both portupgrade and portmaster... the reason i use portupgrade is because portmaster does not support installing from packages (AFAIK from the last version of portmaster i used), to build it just takes too much time...
yes, i know that you can't install ports without downloading files for them, sorry, my explaining sux... i'll try once more:
i use 2 commands to install a port: first i want to just download files (without installing them just yet), second i want to install dependencies plus the port itself using those downloaded files i got from the first command...
my question is why with my above mentioned commands i get different result, i.e. i do get files downloaded during the run of my first command, but i also get files downloaded when i then run my second command (which i don't want it to) - it downloads both packages and sources... now i do understand why it downloads sources, it is because some packages cannot be found and the '-P' option tells portupgrade to install from source if package is not found... but it also downloads packages, which i don't understand, because all packages for a particular port are supposed to be downloaded when i run my first command... the question is why my first command doesn not download all the necessary files... i don't want my second command to download any packages...
and also why do i get a config screen during the run of my second command, when i explicitly told portupgrade to take care of all the configs in my first command... i never had portmaster miss any configure screens, and portmaster always did all the configs prior to installing ports when i told it to... does it mean that in this case portmaster is just better handling configs, and portupgrade sux in this case? do i really have to use portmaster to handle my configs and then use portupgrade to install ports then?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 15, 2009)

To answer one of the questions:

```
make checksum-recursive
#or if it fails
make fetch-recursive
```
Though maybe you wanted packages (something with 
-PP for portupgrade?  Unsure.).  You can install
ncftp3,

```
ncftp ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/audio
```
for instance, "get" the packages if they are there,
(writing them down beforehand...)


----------

